# Is having an EIT worth anything?



## engineerme

Do u guys really think an EIT certificate is worth the effort u put on to get it ?


----------



## Dexman PE

Yes. When u decide to go for your PE down the road, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Asha

engineerme said:


> Do u guys really think an EIT certificate is worth the effort u put on to get it ?


On one hand, I believe it is worth the effort as a step towards getting a PE license. On the other hand, I don't think the exam proved much in terms of how well I did my job - just that I could pass a general knowledge engineering exam.


----------



## FusionWhite

I would say that if you are going to get your PE, yes (obviously as its a requirement of taking the PE).

If your not going to get your PE, then no.


----------



## snickerd3

The EIT itself doesn't really mean anything, it is just a requirement for the PE exam. It is usually easier the closer to being out of school you are. if you have no desire to take the PE exam then taking the EIT might not be worth it, but if you are even considering there is a remote chance you will take the PE exam in the future, why not get it out of the way.


----------



## JHood

I went for the EIT because I had a bad undergrad GPA. Although my line of work could care less if you had an EIT or PE. If you plan on obtaining a PE, then yes it is worth it but if not, then I would forget it...no pay difference until you get PE status. If you are seeking work, the EIT may set you apart from non-EIT candidates. It shows you are somewhat competent in engineering to a point or at least a dedicated person.


----------



## navyasw02

It'll make the PE process faster if you go that route. Otherwise it'll take a year minimum just to pass the required tests, maybe longer if your state is slow in returning results.


----------



## PowermanX590

engineerme said:


> Do u guys really think an EIT certificate is worth the effort u put on to get it ?


Most definitely it is. It sets you apart from those you haven't or can't pass the test.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

navyasw02 said:


> It'll make the PE process faster if you go that route. Otherwise it'll take a year minimum just to pass the required tests, maybe longer if your state is slow in returning results.


That's not true. If you are a masochist, most states will allow you to take both exams in the same weekend. If you pass the PE and not the FE, they will allow you to just take the FE until you pass, and when you do, you'll get your license. My dad passed both of them the same weekend. I couldn't see myself going through that, though.


----------



## avd

engineerme said:


> Do u guys really think an EIT certificate is worth the effort u put on to get it ?


In this buisness environment, it can be the difference between getting (or worse keeping) a job and not. Go for it.


----------



## navyasw02

wilheldp_PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll make the PE process faster if you go that route. Otherwise it'll take a year minimum just to pass the required tests, maybe longer if your state is slow in returning results.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. If you are a masochist, most states will allow you to take both exams in the same weekend. If you pass the PE and not the FE, they will allow you to just take the FE until you pass, and when you do, you'll get your license. My dad passed both of them the same weekend. I couldn't see myself going through that, though.
Click to expand...

Wow that's insane. I couldn't do that. I dont think California lets you do both in the same weekend. I have friends who had to take the FE in April so they could take the PE in October, but missed the filing date because CA was slow at getting the results. Now they're taking the April.


----------



## Peele1

Any certification, license, degree, experience, etc. is good for your career and your ego wall.

If two candidates are equal, but one has a relevant (even tangentially relevant) credential, then the hiring manager will favor them over another for hiring, promoting or pink slip.

If you are employed, then your credentials can help your company get and keep contracted work.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA

Of course having an EIT is worth something. Where I work, you could have your degree in Engineering, but without the EIT, you are not considered an Engineer. Even you are JUST an Engineer in Training, you are still an Engineer. I mean you could have a degree in Political Science with an EIT somehow and you would be regarded as being more worthy than a person with an Engineering Degree, at least that is the sentiment where i work.


----------



## ptatohed

I am currently in a position (Associate Engineer in Land Development, for a City) which requires an EIT. So yes, the EIT is valuable - definitely if you intend to go for your PE and, in some cases, just by itself.


----------



## jrf500

engineerme said:


> Do u guys really think an EIT certificate is worth the effort u put on to get it ?



My 2 cents on this is that it is absolutely worth getting it. I say that even if you don't think you'll go for your PE down the road (obviously it's a must if you plan on the PE). But speaking from personal experience, you probably don't know the exact road your career will follow. You may have a good idea, but a lot of things can change it. My career path has strayed from what I would have thought coming out of college. Originally I was with a contractor in a position where a PE would never make a difference and I wouldn't have gotten it if I stayed in that position. Now, due to family reasons, I had to move towns and took a job as a Materials Engineer and I'm sitting for the PE this April.

I don't need to borrow you with my personal experiences I guess....bottom line is if you can fit it in, go for the EIT. It may never get used, which isn't the end of the world. But if you ever need it down the road, you'll be very glad to have it in your back pocket. And beings I don't think anyone knows what the future holds...it's nice to have.

Just my 2 cents...good luck!


----------



## Trev... P.E.

I am Australian and took my Bachelors there. I think it helps me out a little to show I'm familiar with all the different methods and units that US students would learn the same material. I have also seen it on a bunch of job ads, so it's certainly something for that bit-o-paper-with-my-name-on... PE looks better of course and that's my next target.


----------



## underdog

To work for the City of Los Angeles as an Engineering Associate you must obtain your EIT certificate within 3 years of your hire date or you will be terminated.


----------



## DynaMechEng

On whether or not it's worth it....

1) Professional development is always a good thing (even if you're just certifying that you know what you're supposed to know).

2) The EIT alone may not get you at seat a the grown-up table, but at least you'd be in the same room.


----------

